# synapse carbon drawbacks?



## steel515 (Sep 6, 2004)

I test rode this- I can't see any drawbacks to synapse carbon, are there?


----------



## njleach (Jun 21, 2010)

nope - have had a synapse carbon for a couple of years without issue - a very comfortable ride


----------



## Samac (May 7, 2011)

I've had mine a couple of weeks now. Only have about a 100 miles on it. I love everything about it. It has the slightly more upright geometry (which I don't see as a drawback), is very comfortable and is fast, stable and responsive.


----------



## bmach (Apr 13, 2011)

Love mine the only drawback is I want to spend money to make some upgrades.


----------



## M60 (Jul 27, 2011)

I bought a synapse 5 this past July and have almost 1500 miles on it. I changed out the saddle and I love this bike. It is smooth and comfortable and a good value.


----------



## Turtle Torque (Jun 13, 2011)

Dec 16 will be 6mos on my custom Synapse. I've racked up 1500 miles already. I love the Synapse Carbon bike. Granted, it's not a "racing" frame bike, but how many of us plan to race? Most of us just like to ride and be comfortable. When I'm doing 50-100 mile bike rides, my buddies will start stretching and complaining on their "race" frame bikes. Me? comfortable all the time. It's very comfortable bike, without the plush feeling. Bike is a performance bike and they designed it well. It's also stiffer than I expected. I feel no flex what so ever. I had a CAAD8 before the synapse and was not comfortable going downhill. bike felt twitchy. Not the synapse. Felt very solid going down hill and smooth. One thing I do notice about the Synapse is cornering. Supersix, CAAD10, Madone, etc...seem to corner better than the Synapse. When the Synapse corner, I seem to make a slightly wider turn. I follow some seasoned riders line and always seem to go slightly wider coming out of the corner. There is another Synapse rider in my group and I notice her making slightly wider turns as well so I'm not sure if its her and me (We ride the same frame size) or we both need to work on our cornering better. The bike group I ride with keeps pestering me about getting a SuperSix or similar race geo bike, but I'm not budging. I like the Synapse and it fits me well.


----------



## letitsnow (Jul 9, 2011)

Turtle Torque said:


> Dec 16 will be 6mos on my custom Synapse. I've racked up 1500 miles already. I love the Synapse Carbon bike. Granted, it's not a "racing" frame bike, but how many of us plan to race? Most of us just like to ride and be comfortable. When I'm doing 50-100 mile bike rides, my buddies will start stretching and complaining on their "race" frame bikes. Me? comfortable all the time. It's very comfortable bike, without the plush feeling. Bike is a performance bike and they designed it well. It's also stiffer than I expected. I feel no flex what so ever. I had a CAAD8 before the synapse and was not comfortable going downhill. bike felt twitchy. Not the synapse. Felt very solid going down hill and smooth. One thing I do notice about the Synapse is cornering. Supersix, CAAD10, Madone, etc...seem to corner better than the Synapse. When the Synapse corner, I seem to make a slightly wider turn. I follow some seasoned riders line and always seem to go slightly wider coming out of the corner. There is another Synapse rider in my group and I notice her making slightly wider turns as well so I'm not sure if its her and me (We ride the same frame size) or we both need to work on our cornering better. The bike group I ride with keeps pestering me about getting a SuperSix or similar race geo bike, but I'm not budging. I like the Synapse and it fits me well.


Maybe the wider line in the corners is due to a longer wheelbase?


----------



## a_avery007 (Jul 1, 2008)

usually 2-3cm longer wheelbase depending on size.
yes this will make turn in more difficult, but the trade off is stability on crappy roads and warp speed.

depends on what you like.

just carve.....


----------



## Cleaner (Jun 19, 2009)

*The seatpost may not be easily adjusted*

The mounting and adjustments of saddles on the seatpost of the Synapse is a real PITA. The latest model year corrected this, if you buy a bike insist that the shop get you a current model year post which uses a Fizik head on the carbon post. Stay far away from the "old" USE seatpost clamp design if you ever plan to adjust your own saddle.


----------



## dougmint (Mar 18, 2007)

I have a 2006 Synapse, and have logged over 10k miles. Very comfortable bike - I still love it.


----------



## littlewing6283 (Sep 15, 2009)

ive had my synapse for a couple months and love it


----------



## Dave Riley (Sep 22, 2005)

*09 Synapse 3*

I have an 09 Synapse 3. Love it. Rides great...comfortable...stable...fast enough...and looks good (mine is black). I've ridden several thousand miles on it and it's as good as new (no crashes or spills...knock on wood). Just writing about it makes me want to ride.:thumbsup:


----------



## Bob Ross (Apr 18, 2006)

Turtle Torque said:


> Granted, it's not a "racing" frame bike


Don't tell that to this guy
David Carr 
He upgraded to CAT3 two years ago after racing on a Synapse for his entire brief career (sic).


----------



## ph0enix (Aug 12, 2009)

Bob Ross said:


> Don't tell that to this guy
> David Carr


...or the Liguigas Spring Classics riders.


----------

